# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Name this plant!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Name this plant by it's proper name, and then name two other species in the same genus! First person to do this will win a prize! Email your answer to Russ.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

my email address is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The Prize is A Practical Guide to choosing your aquarium Plants, by Peter Hiscock. A nice hardbound book that goes over all the basics.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Oooooo good prize. Can I participate?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

he already posted the answer in the mod forum







sorry riley.

so far i have 2 incorrect answers. still waiting for more mail.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I know, I knew it too! Darn.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Should we give a hint?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

This an easy one....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

this week's winner is Michael T. here is his answer:

the plant pictured is rotala macrandra red, and 3 other plants in its species group are rotala wallichii and rotala rotundifolia and rotala pusilla

Cheryl,

your answer came about 5 hours later than michael's. i'm sorry you didn't win this one, keep trying.


congrats michael. robert should be sending you a pm shortly.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Russell--It's made my day to know I guessed correctly. I kept looking at it and couldn't decide if I truly knew or was going to give someone a good laugh. It was the good laugh part that had me submit an answer.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulations! Rotala Macrandra, A very impressive looking plant, and very difficult to grow.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

If I'd known the prize was a book I would have had a go at guessing too! I thought it would be plants, like the previous two contests, so I didn't bother to read the thread because I assumed you wouldn't be able to send plants to me in Australia if I was lucky enough to win. 

From Alex.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats to both Michael and Cheryl for guessing correctly! Where can I get a copy of that book?

-ricardo


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

This plant is now forbidden in my house. Its way to hard to grow. Even the darn green macranda is a pain for me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by Ricardo V.:
> Congrats to both Michael and Cheryl for guessing correctly! Where can I get a copy of that book?
> 
> -ricardo


I think robert sells it, but I definately saw the book at Borders, and amazon.com.

As for the plant, it sounds too hard for me too grow..hehe..although it appears very striking.

John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have kept macaranda before. it's like most advanced plants, if you keep things stable, and you have the right conditions, it will be ok.

i think the main problem with macaranda is getting it the right color. it wants to go yellow/green, and everyone wants that blood red


----------

